# Oracle single shot basket - when should the pour start?



## mac (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi

I've just recently upgraded from an aeropress to an oracle and I'm going through the trial and error period of dialling things in. Off the bat, the double basket tastes way too strong for me, so I've been using the included single. There's a lot of info regards settings for the perfect shot using the double basket, but I'm lost with the single. For example, I can't get the pour to start any later than 5s. If I try and grind it ultra fine (12 for example) to slow it down, it ends up over extracted. Does anyone have any general rules when using a single basket?

Oh also, the 1/2 cup button is also a little confusing if I'm honest. It might sound silly, but what purpose do these options have apart from increasing the water amount? What's the general affect on taste, and when to use which? Would the 2 cup option with the single basket be a bad idea?

Cheers!


----------

